# kingscliff this saturday



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

the winds are looking good for a bit of ofshore fishing on saturday.To all of you guys who have just gained the first bit of expierance in surf launching from the course,you are welcome to join in for a fish/paddle out at kingscliff on saturday(weather dependant of course).will catch a few livies,and be fishing around 1 to 2km offshore.Also will probable put up on anchor as well.with the pelagic season pretty much down to nothing at the moment.will be trying for a tuna species,and just to test out my "jewie" hole for the upcoming winter of kingscliff.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I think that might be fun - what time do you want to meet up?


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

will launch at say 6am.at the boat ramp at kingscliff.i will double check the forcast tomorrow.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

do you get any snapper out there atthis time of the year couta


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

yes.i have only managed squire though.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Ben,we have caught snapper at different times at KC reef and tuna,have a look at the jew l landed


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

geez, looks good out there stu.

i wish i could come along but have to work sat morning

do you guys fish it a fair bit over winter.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes we fish it a lot in winter,its easy to get out to good reef areas.the inner reef protects the river mouth from the ocean swell


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok im in, to all the guys that did the surf course come on lets give it ago as Steven said to me ,You have to break the ice sometime,
So ill be going out there and hopefully get some good 
See you on the water.

safa


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Cant make it on Saturday due to work. Might try either the Seaway or Palmy on Sunday or Monday though.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Matt and I are going up to Rainbow Beach for the weekend to fish, otherwise we'd definately be there with you!!!!
Good luck!!


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

the weather looks good.so i will head for a paddle out at kingscliff.launch at 6am at boat ramp on saturday


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i cant make it this sat due to work, hopefully next time,

looking forward to the report guys


----------

